# Rechnungen der ATS - Das Wichtigste für Betroffene



## sascha (10 Januar 2005)

Nachdem sich die Fragen zu Rechnungen der Firma ATS – Audiovisual Telecom Services GmbH (Hamburg) regelmäßig wiederholen, hier noch einmal für alle  der Bericht von Dialerschutz.de vom 22. November 2004:



> *ATS: Wenn ein Anruf 65,95 Euro kosten soll*
> 
> Ihr Geschäft heißt „Erwachsenenunterhaltung“, ihre Rechnungen flattern in Tausende Briefkästen – und die Verwunderung bei vielen Betroffenen ist groß. Seit zwei Jahren arbeitet die Hamburger Firma ATS mit einem Geschäftsmodell, das viele Fragen aufwirft. Ein Anruf bei der „falschen“ Nummer, schon fordert das Unternehmen zwischen 49 und 65,95 Euro – ohne Dialer, ohne 0190-Nummer. Wie sollten Betroffene reagieren? Dialerschutz.de klärt auf.
> 
> ...


----------

